# Eye Envy and Angel Glow



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I finally found that piece of paper from the groomers. She recommends Eve Envy and Angel Glow. She has used both for her Maltese and says they both really work. I know a lot of you have used Angel Glow, but has anyone heard of Eye Envy? Eye Envy is supposed to treat stains you already have and Angel Glow is supposed to prevent them I think.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I've used both with Deni. The Eye Envy does work, but it's "labor intensive." When I wasn't working, it was fine, but now that I'm back at work I just don't have the time for upkeep. (I had to put her in a puppy cut rather than long since I couldn't do the once a week bathing and extended time brushing anymore.







) I'm now using the Angel's Glow which is working wonders. She's been on it for a little over two months now and no stains at all!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Eye envy didn't work for us. It made him have a yellowish tint or something. I didn't like it. I have been tempted to try the angel's glow. But for now I am seeing if some extra attention to washing eye boogers and collyrium works. Angel's Glow is on my list to try though.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was on the Angel Glow with great success. After 3 week I look him off for 3 weeks. The last week of being off it , his stains started to return. But he also was in need of his allergy shot. We went back on it this week and i'm treating the stains to clean them up.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

After reading about all the great results from Angel Glow in an older topic I purchased some 2 days ago and got my girls started on it tonight. Kiwi wasn't very happy about the taste but she did finish her supper after picking at it for a while. Tassy ate it quickly and didn't seem to notice that it was in her food. I sure hope it works.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Couldn't stand it. I just ordered some Angel's Glow. Hopefully it works..


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am tempted to try Angels' Glow on the puppies and I saw a little disclaimer on the bottom of their page about Angels' Eyes. Has anyone tried or heard of them - http://www.angelseyesonline.com ??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 6 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I am tempted to try Angels' Glow on the puppies and I saw a little disclaimer on the bottom of their page about Angels' Eyes.  Has anyone tried or heard of them - http://www.angelseyesonline.com ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117388*


[/QUOTE]


It has the same ingredient (tylosin as tartrate) as the Angel's Glow. Looks like basically the same stuff except the Angel's Glow has more "stuff" in it. They are both the same price. I guess maybe they are just through two different companies.
I looked into just gettin they Tylan 50 powder. You can get it online for like 8 bucks. I read on a show cat site that they often use that to help with cat tear stains as well. I figured I would splurge and try this Angel's Glow since some on here had already seen success with it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone actually know if there are any long term health side effects to the Angel Glow? I keep thinking about it more and more and I am kind of leary on having Rex ingest something like this. He has a lot of allergies too and now I am thinking maybe this is a can of worms I dont even want to open up. I know everyone says it works, but what is it doing to the rest of the body?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Nov 6 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Does anyone actually know if there are any long term health side effects to the Angel Glow?  I keep thinking about it more and more and I am kind of leary on having Rex ingest something like this.  He has a lot of allergies too and now I am thinking maybe this is a can of worms I dont even want to open up.  I know everyone says it works, but what is it doing to the rest of the body?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117393*


[/QUOTE]


Here are some parts from the FAQ page...



> Q. What’s the difference in between Tetracycline and Tylosin?
> A.  Tetracycline is a broad spectrum antibiotic used to treat various conditions
> caused by susceptible bacteria. It is not for use in pregnant, nursing or growing
> animals. It may damage developing teeth and cause permanent discoloration.
> ...


I didn't copy all of it...just the stuff about the differences in antibiotics and the side effects.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

As a side note, the Vet prescribed Sparkle with Tyolsin when she had a tummy ache. Although she never stained much, it totally cleared it up completely after a week.

Now I am having second thoughts ... what if the pups really need it and it doesn't work for them anymore.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 6 2005, 10:52 PM
> *As a side note, the Vet prescribed Sparkle with Tyolsin when she had a tummy ache.  Although she never stained much, it totally cleared it up completely after a week.
> 
> Now I am having second thoughts ... what if the pups really need it and it doesn't work for them anymore.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117401*


[/QUOTE]


My thinking is this...if I can get it under control and try to keep it up...maybe I would not have to use it as often as it says...but if they build up a resistance to it, you woul dknow b/c the product would stop working too, right?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko doesn't have any tearstaining and for a long time I was convinced that its because I switched to a different food half a year ago. Recently, I realized though that he has been on various antibiotics for one reason or another (ear infection, UTI, skin infections) in the last half a year. They were all different antibiotics and none of them were what's in that Angel stuff. We mostly used amoxicillin, keflex and now he is on another cephalosporin for a conjuctivitis. But other than the greenish eye **** from his eye infection, he really has no tear stains. I don't know but if he did, I think I would use this Angel's glow (or whatever that stuff is) because I don't think that its that easy to develop resistance and the likelihood of needing to use that particular antibiotic for an ailment is pretty low.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

I tried Eye Envy and all it did was lighten the stain. Kind of a pink tinge. It also made her face smell like a dirty sponge. I won't use that again!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is the link to their breeder's special: http://www.angelsglow.com/email_breeders

Buy 2 bottles of ANGELS' GLOW for the special introductory price 
of US$31.50.

Has anyone tried the Angels Eyes? It only has liver and doesn't have all the dyes. Does that make it better? I know my kids love liver flavour food. 

I have used Eye Envy but I find that it doesn't work for all of my furkids. I use it every day but it doesn't seem enough







I never see a difference.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex doesnt have many stains. Just a few light tan stains now since he went to the groomer. Since Sparkle got a tummy ache, I think I will just stay away from it for now. Anything that isnt Rex's normal food seems to give him diarrea or bad gas. He has a few treats that are okay for him in moderation, like once or twice a day and he is very picky with his food, so if this stuff makes it seem any different he wont eat it. I guess I will keep debating on this for awhile. Thank you all for your information and experiences.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't think Sparkle's tummy ache was from the Angel's Glow...I think the vet prescribed the same antibiotic that is in Angel's Glow for her tummy ache. I called my vet this morning regarding Angel's Glow ingredients.....her response was that there is nothing in the product that can cause harm to a healthy dog. She did caution about over dosing, and that Tylan (I guess the generic form of the antibiotic?) can throw off some blood test results so always mention it to the vet. Over all, her conclusion was that it was most likely ok to use long term (as the website instructs). She also said that the staining is caused by yeast. Finally, she said not to waste money on topical treatments because they don't work or work no better than daily face cleaning. I might have to try this because, while Valletta's tear stains aren't bad, I do have to trim right around her eye to keep her looking really nice. I'd prefer not to have to trim as I am always afraid I'm going to poke her in the eye while I'm doing it. Plus the little hairs then grow back and start to poke even more.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 7 2005, 09:09 AM
> *I don't think Sparkle's tummy ache was from the Angel's Glow...I think the vet prescribed the same antibiotic that is in Angel's Glow for her tummy ache.  I called my vet this morning regarding Angel's Glow ingredients.....her response was that there is nothing in the product that can cause harm to a healthy dog.  She did caution about over dosing, and that Tylan (I guess the generic form of the antibiotic?) can throw off some blood test results so always mention it to the vet.  Over all, her conclusion was that it was most likely ok to use long term (as the website instructs).  She also said that the staining is caused by yeast.  Finally, she said not to waste money on topical treatments because they don't work or work no better than daily face cleaning.  I might have to try this because, while Valletta's tear stains aren't bad, I do have to trim right around her eye to keep her looking really nice.  I'd prefer not to have to trim as I am always afraid I'm going to poke her in the eye while I'm doing it.  Plus the little hairs then grow back and start to poke even more.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117476*


[/QUOTE]

This is a powder right? How does this work on dry food or do you have to use can food? Does it taste?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Nov 7 2005, 10:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a powder right? How does this work on dry food or do you have to use can food? Does it taste?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117478
[/B][/QUOTE]
I haven't tried it yet, so I really don't know...but from their website it says you can sprinkle it on food so I assume it's a powder? I know with my dog, I give her heart worm pill in a ball of cream cheese and she thinks it is a treat. I wonder if you could mix it into a bit of cream cheese? I think MsLoke mentioned she uses cottage cheese? Or am I dreaming?...I haven't had my diet coke this morning (my source of caffine).


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, so I was dreaming...any way, how long did Cassie take it before you decided to stop? And her stains have stayed away, so obviously it worked. BTW, I saw her photo on their website...she looks beautiful.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I used Eye Envy on Katie... It did improve the stains a lot, but it didn't get rid of them completely.. She still had a bit of a pink tinge... Plus, it was a hassle trying to wipe her face with the pad and put the powder on her... She is pretty squirmy, so it was always a chore... LOL! I've got Angels' Glow at home, but I haven't tried it yet... I always forget to give it to her, plus I have to find a way to distract Kylie so she doesn't eat it... I'll get to it eventually....








Jess


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

That was me with the cottage cheese... Katie did not like it at all.. I don't know if it was the taste of the powder or the fact that she had a hard time eating the cottage cheese... She sort of just pushed it around the plate with her tongue... I have yet to try it with dog food, but I have a can at home waiting... I'm not sure if I should handle this stuff while pregnant, so I might have to get my husband to do it... That should be fun....








Jess


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 7 2005, 09:09 AM
> *I don't think Sparkle's tummy ache was from the Angel's Glow...I think the vet prescribed the same antibiotic that is in Angel's Glow for her tummy ache.*


That is correct


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chronic antibiotic use does have other side effects besides the risk of building up a resistance. I have had repeated sinus infections since moving to North Carolina (and 4 sinus surgeries!) and know first hand the problems overuse of antibiotics can cause.

I for one would not use them just for cosmetic reasons.

Antibiotics do not just go after the pathogenic or “bad” bacteria. They also indiscriminately destroy the beneficial bacteria necessary and vital to good health. Among the more important beneficial bacteria are lactobacillus acidophilus and bifidobacterium bifidus. They help protect the body against infection. Depleting these organisms can disrupt the balance of the body, suppress immunity, and lead to increased susceptibility to infections by fungi, bacteria, viruses and parasites. Additionally, when antibiotics are used excessively, depleting the beneficial bacteria, there may be an overgrowth of yeast in the body. A yeast infection can suppress immunity, which may lead to recurrent infections.

What's more, antibiotics adversely affect many nutrients, particularly the ones needed by the immune system to fight infection, such as vitamins A and C. One of the most common side effects of antibiotics is diarrhea. This causes a loss of nutrients, especially magnesium and zinc. Some children are on antibiotics for months or even years. Nutritional loss over such a long period of time is debilitating for the body and sets up an environment for more infections.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine has been shipped!








I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 7 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Chronic antibiotic use does have other side effects besides the risk of building up a resistance. I have had repeated sinus infections since moving ot North Carolina (and 4 sinus surgeries!) and know first hand the problems overuse of antibiotics can cause.
> 
> I for one would not use them just for cosmetic reasons.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This is my opinion...








If the staining is caused by yeast and/or bacteria, then what is WRONG with using an antibiotic occasionally to clear it up?!







I wouldn't leave a yeast or bacterial infection on myself or my skin kids without treating it...so why should I have to leave it on Brink? That is jmo.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 7 2005, 02:45 PM
> *This is my opinion...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Actually, I agree









I had acne for years and years, and YES, taking oral antibiotics wasn't the best thing, and it definitely does mess with your gut flora and stuff, but .... would you really leave all that bacteria GROWING ON YOUR FACE if it were you?? :new_Eyecrazy: 

I wouldn't









So, I don't mind giving him some mild antibiotics for a time to clear it up... but I definitely understand where other people are coming from!! It is definitely a sore issue







Hugs all around !


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, I discussed your points with the vet...according to her, the antibiotic in Tylan is very safe to use in dogs long term. It does not have any impact on the absorbtion of nutrients and it has a very low risk of adverse side effects. She said it is used in dogs and cats with colitis and helps to reduce inflamation in the intestines. While in general, I agree that antibiotic overuse is a problem, it seems that this product is ok to use for the elimination of a yeast infection. I am not sure I'd want to keep my pet on it for 6 months (as they direct in the website).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 7 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Marj, I discussed your points with the vet...according to her, the antibiotic in Tylan is very safe to use in dogs long term.  It does not have any impact on the absorbtion of nutrients and it has a very low risk of adverse side effects.  She said it is used in dogs and cats with colitis and helps to reduce inflamation in the intestines.  While in general, I agree that antibiotic overuse is a problem, it seems that this product is ok to use for the elimination of a yeast infection.  I am not sure I'd want to keep my pet on it for 6 months (as they direct in the website).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117699*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, I also read that Tylan is very safe for dogs. My concern was, as you pointed out, it is recommended that the dog be on it for _months_, not just "occasionally" as Tlunn suggests.

I tend to err on the side of being conservative when it comes to medication. If my vet ruled out other causes for the staining and felt it was caused by bacteria, I would certainly use antibiotics as directed by her. I am just leery of "self medicating" without considering all the possible side effects. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You raise very vaild points. I agree that anyone looking to try these type of products should do so under a doctors consultation.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I did find these before and after pictures of the product Angelsglow.

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2005/09/ange...ear-stains.html


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I've tried Eye Envy on both my little ones, and it got rid of a lot of the tear stains. I haven't used it on them in over 5 months because their tear stains aren't visible anymore. Either it's the Eye Envy that got rid of that, or they both have really good genes! I don't even have to clean their faces until their weekly showers. Naudie's eyes used to get so bad... but it's all clear now! I got Balls last week, and he has very little tear stains... but I'm guessing that's normal with puppies because their tear ducts aren't fully developed? Having said all of that, I would definitely recommend Eye Envy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been using the Angel's Glow on Brinkley for less than a week and I already see major improvement. I have been trying to trim the stained hair off ...little by little each night and tonight I got almost all of it. When it dries, it should look almost all white...and underneath it is WHITE SKIN!














The hair growing in definetely looks lighter too...so I am thrilled so far, and it hasn't even been a week. I can see where results would take longer if you weren't willing to trim off the stained hair and had to wait for it all to fade or grow out...luckily his stains are mostly up towards the under part of his eye, so I didn't have to trim the whole muzzle or anything...hopefully it will be a dramatic difference when those hairs start to grow back in.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I have been reading everyone's posts for Angel Glow for a long time. I would like to know from all the people that use it...........do you follow the directions as stated on the bottle or did you use just long enough to clear up the problem? For those that used just long enough to clear up the problem did you start again at signs of staining coming back?

From all I have read most tearing comes from problems with the tear duct. If tearing comes from allergies then meds. are given for that problem.

Just trying to understand most peoples reasons for using Angle Glow if it's strictly by directions or stopping once it clears up.


----------

